# MTD Riding Mower Transmission Issues



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Scored a free riding mower with a bunch of accessories off of my neighbors but its having some issues. Its an MTD Yard Machines riding mower with a 38" deck, 13hp briggs and stratton, and its one of those shift on the go things. Got it home and cleaned it up and gave it a once over on the engine and it runs great. The clutch pedal assembly was missing a bolt so i replaced that and gave it a try. It goes in the forward gears ok (though it seems to pull pretty hard as the pedal releases more and it flies). The forward gears though fast seem to function just fine. In reverse it jolts and grinds though and I have no clue how to work on or adjust anything to make it work. Is there a way to properly set everything (both forward and reverse) and make sure everything function right? What is the usual methos for troubleshooting these sort of things? Thanks for the help!


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Got mad and tore the transaxle apart and it looks like the reverse gear has a few teeth that are worn down. The weird thing is that it wont engage at all even on the teeth that are good. Does anyone know if I can buy just the reverse gear or if the entire transaxle is sold as one unit. The model number of the mower is 13bh670f062


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Any number on the case? I am coming up empty.

But be prepared to spend a few hundred if you have to buy the whole thing.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Heading back out in a few I'll grab the number off the case.


----------

